# Big Johnson Axworthy Ghost



## Aquayne

I will post my version of the Axworthy ghost that is much more releable than anything I have seen to date. It is made of junk that is available in wal*mart or the dollar tree. It uses plastic plates for the turning rim axis. An Icecream maker moter, lots of PVC, 1/2" conduit and fishing line. The supports for the whole thing do two things they provide support and keep tension in the line during operation.


----------



## Aquayne

It is easy to see the support available for the support lines that cary the ghosts. It is much easier to find the parts too. I will post more pictures when I get home.


----------



## dionicia

So far....BRILLIANT! I can't wait to see more.


----------



## DeathTouch

IF you build it, they will come.


----------



## Creeper

More pics please!


----------



## DeathTouch

Show them your Big JOhnson pics and they will want more.


----------



## Creeper

Isn't that what that 4th pic is?


----------



## Aquayne

It is raining like crazy here in the hills of WV. I have been having trouble getting the drive unit out of my garage to take pictures. It is an Icecream maker motor mounted to 1 1/4" pvc pipes. I have some other turning rim axis made with plates and training wheels.


----------



## doggieshop

Well then I guess we have to wait out the rain.....


----------



## Aquayne

Here is a pic of the assembly. Sorry I dont have a full tutorial. I got too excited as I made the thing to remember to take pictures. Someday I'll make another and do better.


----------



## Aquayne

This is a view of the bolt through the drive plates. It is likely not needed but I didnt want the thing to fall apart on me. I think "liquid nails" would actually work better next time.


----------



## Aquayne




----------



## Aquayne

This is a view of the most complicated part of the whole thing. The way the ice cream makes work is that there is a drum for the cream. There is a sweeping blade to scrape the icecream off the inside of the container as it freezes. The metod that they comonly use is to rotate the container and hold the blade stationary. This means that you have a central axis that does not move and a circular sleave around it that moves. I know this sounds confusing. I have another motor. I hope to get pictures of what I'm talking about soon. Anyway I had to glue a extension shaft to the spinning outer colar. A 1/2" cpvc connector fit perfectly. I then glued a pvc adaptor on top of it and linked it to the shaft that goes all the way to the drive plates. I hope this makes some sense. I hope to get the parts and show how to lay it all out next week.


----------



## Aquayne

This is one of the "Deadman" turn axis. I made this last year and used two different sized plates. I thought it looked good. It is not necessary and is difficult to find plates with the bottom rings (called a foot) that are the same size. I used an old pair of training wheels I got at the local fleamarket.


----------



## Aquayne

Here is the drive unit in its mounting pole. I just slip the L shaped support pipe over the 1/2" conduit. This happens to be on a retaining wall and has a 6' piece of conduit for a support pole. I like the 1/2" conduit because it flexes. It helps to keep the line taught while the ghost is flying without need for springs or counterweights. After trick or treat is over I just lift the assembly off of the conduit and store untill next time.


----------



## Aquayne

Finding the center of the plates is very imporant. I use a high tech method. I balance the thing on the tip of my finger untill it is stable. I mark where my finger is and drill. It is a slow turning device so absolute center is not really all that crucial.


----------



## Aquayne

The flash makes these look gray. In reality they are flat black making them invisible in the night.


----------



## Creeper

Awesome, thanks for taking the shots and giving the how-to's.


----------



## dionicia

Did you slip a 1/2" PVC into a 1" PVC for the shaft that goes to the plates? I'm trying to get a better idea of what parts would be needed for this.

Now I wish I kept my old ice cream maker.


----------



## dionicia

Would you be able to put a parts list together for this? I'm really eager to start getting supplies together to make this.


----------



## Aquayne

I am going to have to look at it again myself to remember all of the little parts. Like I said it is the most complicated part of the whole thing. In reality you just have to tinker to get the shaft to connect through. I will try later to lay it all out. Unfortunately I have to work on a paper for Grad school for the next few days and I will be in class Friday evening and all day Saturday followed by the first birthday of our twin daughters on Sunday. I will not be able to work on it until next week.


----------



## doggieshop

Kool.... Keep those directions coming! For now this weekend I will be looking for and Icecream maker at our local fleamarket. Thanks for such an awesome job!


----------



## DeathTouch

Do you notice the cop in the last photo? He is watching you. Or just waiting for you to show your Big Johnson Axworthy. (I so love that joke LOL)


----------



## Aquayne

DeathTouch said:


> Do you notice the cop in the last photo? He is watching you. Or just waiting for you to show your Big Johnson Axworthy. (I so love that joke LOL)


I know, it is one of those jokes you just can't pass up. I happen to be 6' 2" tall and weigh around 280 lbs. I often joke that I AM big Johnson, but for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Aquayne

This last picture shows one of the 1/2" conduit poles for the circuit attached to the rail on the retaining wall in front of my home.


----------



## DeathTouch

All kidding aside, that is awesome Aquayne. Can't wait to see it run.


----------



## Spookie

Wow, I'm finding this thread fascinating. Nice concept through production Aquayne. I love the looks of it, very simple and elegant in a way.

I got intrigued by this axworthy prop idea a few weeks ago before reading this post and in fact just bought two axworthy ghosts from Big Lots to give it a go and see how I could use them. Even before I bought them I thought I'd like to change the ghosts to bats or something like that. I haven't pulled it out of the box yet so don't really know what to expect. I'll be following your thread and look forward to hopefully seeing a video of it in action if you can arrange that for us. What are you planning on flying on it BTW?

Good luck with your classwork. Glad you have any time left in your schedule to post. :biggrinkin:


----------



## Aquayne

I have worked on the connections and come up with a little simpler method. I hope you can follow.










This is an image of the drive cog on the bottom of the ice cream maker. the central shaft is stationary. The outer serated ring is the part that rotates. Make sure you do not glue these two parts together.


----------



## Aquayne

This is a PVC 1" to 3/4" bushing. notice the ridge inside. It is designed to stop a 3/4" piece of PVC from going all the way through the part. For our purpose, grind it away. or cut it out. I use a rotary tool, but have used a knife in the past.


----------



## Aquayne

Here is the same piece with the internal rib cut away.


----------



## Aquayne

this is a 1/2" CPVC connector with tape wrapped around it to fit snugly up into the 1" to 3/4" fitting. the 1/2" connector fits into the serated ring of the drive cog. It is what attachesw the drive to the shaft down.


----------



## Aquayne

Here the 1/2" CPVC connector is pressure fit into the drive cogs. Appy glue to the OUTSIDE ONLY. IF you put glue inside it will cement everything together and not work.


----------



## Aquayne

Here the Two parts are together on the drive cog. You should glue the 1" to 3/4" bushing to the rotating ring of the drive cam. I drill a hole through and put a pin through the parts to keep them from twisting apart later.


----------



## Aquayne

Another view of the two parts together.

REMEMBER TO NOT GET ANY GLUE DOWN INTO THE CENTER WHERE YOU SEE THAT CENTER SHAFT IT IS STATIONARY AND DOES NOT MOVE.


----------



## Aquayne

The drive shaft that goes to the drive plates is a 3/4" PVC pipe. It connects to the insert. I use a pin to secure rather than glue to be able to take this thing apart in the future.


----------



## Aquayne

The picture on the bottom is of a 1 1/4" PVC Cross with a 1 1/4" to 1" insert. It is similar to the image on top except that there is a piece of 1" pvc sticking up out of the adapter to reach up the the 1" to 3/4" bushing. the Idea is that eh drive moter and assemply rests on the Cross to support the weight of the drive plates. The motor only has to turn it does not have to deal with the weight of the assembly.


----------



## Aquayne

Here you see the drive assembly with the 1" to 3/4" bushing with the 1/2" CPCV connector inside (wrapped in tape to make it snug and centered) on top with a 3/4" shaft going down and through the 1" to 1 1/4" bushing and 1 1/4" Cross.


----------



## Aquayne

You may have to sand away some words that are molded into the faces of the fittings to reduce friction during operation. The horns of 1 1/4" that go into the arms of the 1 1/4" cross are to give you something to attach to motor assembly to. I drilled holes and used strap ties to secure everything.


----------



## Aquayne

I fly a very simple ghost made of veil material. I dont know when I will be flying it. Maybe next week.


----------



## Aquayne

Aquayne said:


>


You will need for the drive assembly:
3 Tees 1 1/4" all slip
1 Cross 1 1/4" all slip
2 Bushings 1 1/4" to 1" all slip
1 10' section of 1 1/4" PVC pipe
1 short piece of thin walled 1" PVC pipe
1 Female barrel connector 1/2" CPVC all slip ( NOTICE CPVC is not the same as PVC it is smaller and sized to correspond to copper pipe. PVC is sized to correspond to iron pipe. )
1 bushing 1" to 3/4" all slip
some tape to wrap the 1/2" CPVC connector


----------



## dionicia

I was just at Target and found some black plastic plates that will work perfectly for this. 

You instruction has been the clearest explanation of how to make this I have seen yet. I can't wait to see the how-to section on the satellite pulleys.

I have a question, I am going to use a windshield wiper motor instead. Would 1" instead of 1 1/4" fittings work instead?

Thanks again for putting this together.


----------



## dionicia

I also found a 1/2' to 1" adapter at home depot. Would that work instead of using the electrical tape on the 1/2" PVC and sticking it in the 3/4" to 1" adapter?


----------



## Aquayne

The 1/2" connector is CPVC Not PVC. It is kinda' yellow or tan looking instead of the white of PVC.


----------



## Aquayne

Look at your local Wal mart for the ice cream maker. I got mine for $12.00 down form $24.00 since it is off season. You better get your motor first before you get anything else to be sure it will fit.


----------



## Aquayne

Using 1" fittings and pipe work ok but the motor is quite heavy. I used the 1 1/4" for more strength.


----------



## Aquayne

To get the 3/4" pipe to go inside it has to be the thin wall type.


----------



## Aquayne

I just realized I never told you how to connect the plate assembly to the shaft. 
Glue the plates together. Get a flange washer and a bolt and nut. Drill the hole in the center of the plates, push the bolt up through the plates. Take a Flat 3/4" Plug. Drill a hole in the center. Put it over the bolt. glue the plug to the plates, put glue down into the plug and add the nut. Get a 3/4" connector (F slip to F slip)and dry fit it onto the plug.drill a small hole through both and glue onto the shaft. You want to be able to remove the plates if needed.


----------



## dionicia

Is it possible to show this visually as well?


----------



## Aquayne

It would require me buying more stuff. I'll see about taking my camera to Lowes and laying it out.


----------



## dionicia

That'll work. 

Thank you.


----------



## DeathTouch

I so want to see this go.


----------



## Aquayne

does anyone have an accurate method for finding the center of things like plates?


----------



## dflowers2

Ask and ye shall receive.

Find the center of a circle - Old school way


----------



## Doc Doom

Aquayne said:


> I just realized I never told you how to connect the plate assembly to the shaft.
> Get a 3/4" connector (F slip to F slip)and dry fit it onto the plug.drill a small hole through both and glue onto the shaft. You want to be able to remove the plates if needed.


I'm sure this is clear to the rest of you but I'm lost!

How about a line drawing or sketch?

ALso, how noisy is the ice cream motor? I played around with one last year and ended up throwing it away because it was so noisy it would scare away trick-or-treaters.

thanks,
Doc


----------



## Aquayne

Being outside the noise is not an issue. Mine is not so loud.


----------



## Aquayne

F slip to F slip = female no thread to female no thread.


----------



## RichTJ99

Aquayne,

Thanks for the part list. I was actually in walmart picking up some other stuff & wandered down the seasonal aisle. I was surprised to see the $24 ice cream machine you have here. I was planning on using an old ceiling fan motor but I figured for $24 dollars I should pick up your ice cream machine (I can post photos of the box if needed). 

Anyway, I was originally looking at this thread more concerned with your pulley system but now I am much more interested in the rest.

In terms of the pulley, can you help me figure this portion out:

1. Glue two plates together
2. Find center & drill hole
3. 

Is the next step simply, put a bolt sticking up & use washers to keep it still? Wouldnt the bolt simply wobble in the pulley? 

Sorry for being a little dense, its hard for me to picture it (I am not sure how to get the bolt in it properly so the unit can spin, not wobble, and not become reamed out over time. 

Thanks for all the help!

Rich


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Wow that looks pretty easy to do. Great job on the two plate thingy. Has anybody ever done one with the always versitile wiper motor?


----------



## dionicia

I just ordered some extensions from Monsterguts. I was going to give it a try using that.

I just wanted to have a better look at the connection to the plates and the shaft that runs up to the ice cream motor.


----------



## Aquayne

I'll go to Lowes tonight to lay out the parts for the connector. The bolt and washer are to reinforce the plates. Gorilla glue pulls apart over time. If you find something better like maybe liquid nail you may not need the bolt. I used Gorilla glue and then it pulled apart a few days later. Melamine is just so slick.


----------



## dionicia

Maybe if you sand the bottom of the plates they will hold better?


----------



## Aquayne

This is actually the second version of this I have built. The first used a gear motor from Surplus. It worked well but would overheat. It would start again after about 30 minutes to cool. the shaft can be just about any size. I drill hole throught the shaft coming from the motor and a hole throught the 3/4" pipe and run a finnish nail through to connect them.


----------



## Aquayne

dflowers said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.
> 
> Find the center of a circle - Old school way


Thank you so much. I have had several projects that needed this information. Now that I see it I remember it from Geometry class but untill you showed me I was stumped. Again thank you for pointing the way.


----------



## Aquayne

RichTJ99 said:


> Aquayne,
> 
> Thanks for the part list. I was actually in walmart picking up some other stuff & wandered down the seasonal aisle. I was surprised to see the $24 ice cream machine you have here. I was planning on using an old ceiling fan motor but I figured for $24 dollars I should pick up your ice cream machine (I can post photos of the box if needed).
> 
> Anyway, I was originally looking at this thread more concerned with your pulley system but now I am much more interested in the rest.
> 
> In terms of the pulley, can you help me figure this portion out:
> 
> 1. Glue two plates together
> 2. Find center & drill hole
> 3.
> 
> Is the next step simply, put a bolt sticking up & use washers to keep it still? Wouldnt the bolt simply wobble in the pulley?
> 
> Sorry for being a little dense, its hard for me to picture it (I am not sure how to get the bolt in it properly so the unit can spin, not wobble, and not become reamed out over time.
> 
> Thanks for all the help!
> 
> Rich


I went to Lowe's during lunch today and got the parts to show how to connect the drive unit to the pulley plates.

I got one 3/4" PVC female to female connector
1 PVC Plug 3/4"
1 Bolt 1/4" x 1 1/4" with nut and washer plus a 1/2" x 2" Fender washer.
Pics to come.


----------



## dflowers2

No problem, I am glad it helped out. I am very interested in this project and can not wait to see it work.

Good luck,

Dorian


----------



## The Pod

Have you tried running this yet? Is there any slippage of the cable on the smooth surface of the plate bottoms?


----------



## Aquayne

The Pod said:


> Have you tried running this yet? Is there any slippage of the cable on the smooth surface of the plate bottoms?


If you look at the picture of the plates together you will see that there is some glue oozing out. It seems to be enough for traction. My ghost is very light and not very exciting. Does anyone have ideas for something to fly around this thing?


----------



## Doc Doom

Aquayne said:


> If you look at the picture of the plates together you will see that there is some glue oozing out. It seems to be enough for traction. My ghost is very light and not very exciting. Does anyone have ideas for something to fly around this thing?


You might try putting a large rubber band around the plates where they are joined to improve traction. As to what to fly, why not try adding a second or even third ghost and have a race? Or how bout a small flying saucer made out of foam? How much weight can it handle?


----------



## Aquayne

9-19-200900001-1.flv video by Aquayne - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid26.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid26.photobucket.com/albums/c131/Aquayne/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@c131/Aquayne/9-19-200900001-1


----------



## dionicia

That's the best bit of work I have seen in a while. Oh, I tried your suggestion of using liquid nail to connect the plates. Worked like a charm. Sanding the plates does help.


----------



## Aquayne

I bought the parts but have misplaced them so no pics yet. The "Plug" is how the plates are connected to the shaft. The plug is flat on top. My original idea was to use glue only to secure the plug to the center of the plates but I added the bolt for added strength. Drilling a hole up through the plug and securing it with the bolt and washer allows for the Female Connector to connect to the shaft. I glued mine to the Plug and used a finish nail to connect it all together so I can get it apart if needed. 

I originally wanted a "cap" instead of the Plug and Female connector but they all had rounded tops and would not secure to the plates.


----------



## Aquayne

I used 80 lb spider wire fishing line to hang my ghost. I think I will make something bigger this year now that I have a more powereful motor. I am considering adding two more turns so that the ciruit will be longer and I can hang more ghosts without it looking like they are marching in line.


----------



## RichTJ99

This might be another dumb question but:

1. How level are you lines? 
2. How hard is it to mount the line by yourself (or do you need a helper)?
3. In terms of the rain, how do you protect your ice cream maker?

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Doc Doom

The fog is finally lifting and I'm beginning to figure this out (I think). Am I correct in that the PVC reducers indicated in the pic below act as bushings for the shaft? Did you grease them?


----------



## Aquayne

Doc Doom said:


> The fog is finally lifting and I'm beginning to figure this out (I think). Am I correct in that the PVC reducers indicated in the pic below act as bushings for the shaft? Did you grease them?


Yes, they act as supporting bushings for the shaft. The weight of the wheel and ghost are supported by the assembly and not by the motor. This way the motor only has to turn, it does not have to be stout enough to support them.

Yes, I grease it with silicone spray.


----------



## Aquayne

The turns are roughly level. I dont know if it can do any great changes in height. It would be easy to try, just put up different sized poles. 


It is pretty easy to hang the line. Start with a spool of heavy braided fishing line. I got 80lb spider wire. Make a slip knot with a very big loop. Put the loop over the first set of plates so that it is over the top and rests on the upper shaft. Then go to the second and just pass it over the plates and so on untill you have hung the line over all of them. When you get back to the first set pass the end through the slip knot. Pull the slip knot off of the shaft and tighten it around the end string. Tie a knot. I usually use the loose end to hang the ghost from. You now have a line that is over the top of the plates on the shaft. Now go around and pull it down into the large groove made by the plates. When you are done the line will be tight and the springy poles will maintain tension. It can be done by one person. It just takes two trips around to get it up. the good news is it will not fall off. When I did this in the past using a bicycle rim it fell off every few minutes.


----------



## Aquayne

Thanks for the words of encouragement. I put a lot of time and effort into these silly things and most people think I'm just kinda crazy. It is great to interact with people of like mind. I am at a crossroad. My haunt is not scary, but not funny either. It is overwhelmingly mediocre. I have some coloring books with realy good pictures of comical monsters. I am thinking of going cartoonish. I could do bigger than lifesized cut outs and light them. I dont know if I would like it.


----------



## Aquayne

I havn't had the issue of rain yet. I dont think I would run it if it were wet outside. No one would come anyway.


----------



## Doc Doom

Thanks for hanging in there and sharing your efforts. It does seem easier than a bike wheel which I was going to try. Why wouldn't it work in the rain? You might want to put a rain shield over the motorhousing though. It the string slips on the drive plates try a rubber band, rubber electrical tape or rubber dip insulation on the plates to increase the friction.


----------



## Aquayne

It would work in the rain, but no one would be out to see it.

Plasti-dip comes in a spray now.


----------



## DeathTouch

How are you planning on lighting the ghost up?


----------



## dionicia

Battery powered LED.


----------



## Aquayne

I have a street light in front of my house.


----------



## morbidmike

awsome job im going to steal your idea I wanted to make one for bats flying by my hearse I was wondering what to use BRILLIANT


----------



## dionicia

I just put together a rig using the plates and also doing the same thing with bowls, 1" PVC and a windshield wiper motor. I have to get some more bolts and some black string and I think I will have the full set up running. 

Thanks again for posting this Axworthy how-to Aquayne. I'm so exited to get this completed.


----------



## Aquayne

Melemine is difficult to drill. I always get some cracking. The fender washer helps keep it all together when it runs. If we could find a glue strong enough to avoid having to drill, this would be so much easier.


----------



## dionicia

I bought some new drill bits and took my time in drilling through and didn't have any cracking thank goodness.


----------



## dionicia

I put together another thread with a variation on Aquayne design. Thank you for the inspiration. You helped me to get off the fence and build one of these.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=18579


----------



## Daphne

This is really cool! Thanks for posting how you did it and what you used, I would like to have something like this. Still a bit more advanced than where I am but I really like it!!


----------



## Aquayne

I have found that a problem that I have run into is that the line tends to twist as it makes the circuit. I am putting a "swivel" spliced into the line to try and address the issue. At this point the line that leads down to the ghost is slowly reeled up shorter and shorter the longer it runs. You find swivels in the fishing section of any sporting goods department.








It allows the line to turn without twisting. I use them on my FCG to connect to the drilled washer. They have saved my neck a hundren times. For one thing you can take the props off the line and take them into the house to protect them. I now save the line on my BJAG by unhooking the swivel and reeling it back up on the spool to reuse. I have tried several different approaches but the line always got tangled.


----------



## creatrope

How did you get solid strong connection into the ice-cream motor?


----------



## Aquayne

Gorilla glue. I glued the cpvc connector (the one wrapped half way up in black tape) to the cog. I also glued the pvc fitting (the white one that i reamed out) to the tape and the face of the cog. The design puts little stress on the joints.


----------



## Aquayne

Everything worked perfectly. I changed from one scary ghost to six little ghosts. I made them from a Ping Pong Ball and a Tea Light coverd with a piece of lace. they flew all night with no failures. Wonderfull evening.


----------



## Aquayne

Make sure you use fish hook swivels to attach the objects to the line. Also put at least one in the line itself. There is tendency for the line to roll as it goes around the turns. the lines that go down to the ghosts tend to roll up with them untill they get caught in the turns. the swivels allow the line to unwind as it goes around. 
Owls may be a good alternative too.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

This is great! It solves several problems I have had that has prevented me from my own Axworthy attempts!

Great job.


----------



## disney-fan-reborn

Absolutely FANTASTIC!! This is what I'm going to use to get ZERO to fly during my show this Halloween!


----------



## Aquayne

It is very portable. I took it to my sister's home in Kernersville NC this year. It worked great. I drove 1/2" conduit pipes in the ground for the turns. Mounted the assemblies by slipping them over the conduit. Worked great.


----------



## Daphne

You have inspired me to give this prop a second look. Forgive me if this is answered and I missed it, I have looked at so may Axworthy links for the answer I have a headache. Does it have to be level? My yard isn't and I think it would look cool if they (I want to use a couple small bats) flew around at different elevations.

Also, did you find this prop to be a temperamental pain, that seems to be a common problem which is making me hesitate on totally committing. 

Thanks and yours looks terrific! The swivels are a great idea by the way.


----------



## The_Caretaker

I dont think they would need to be level but the wheels need to be parallel to the guide wire


----------



## Aquayne

They do not have to be on the same plane but close is easier. I have found that you need sharp angles for it to stay well. I tried it with four turns to make a square, and it was not as reliable. Three turns seems to be best. You can add more as long as they are like triangles. It has run for several years now with no problems until I tried to do a four turn version. The big pulleys formed by the plates makes it easier. It still cannot handle big loads like a full size ghost with styrofoam head. I use little stuff or light stuff. I thing Bats would look great. Plan on five turns and it shuld work great. My yard is not flat either ther is about a two foot difference in the turns. 
Wayne


----------



## Daphne

Thanks so much for the info Caretaker and Aquayne! I wondered if the wire would try to jump off if the wheels weren't pretty much parallel to the wire. 

Having triangular turns, as opposed to right angles, is a very welcome tip! I would have wasted huge amounts of time learning that! Now that I've thrown little bats out as an idea (which I think would look cool), my husband and daughters think no one would see them (small dark bats/night) plus their wings wouldn't flap up and down. They would flop around a bit as they go around so I don't think that matters. Wonder if I could attach the wings with a tiny spring to help with flopping? Visitors are fascinated by my 2 big bats that are suspended over the cemetery with Spiderwire and the bats are stationery. All that work, all that time on all my props and they love the bats I put up as an afterthought... I have spotlights pointing straight up to illuminate them. Guess I could have a few random spots shooting up to catch movement from the Axworthy?

Thanks again for all your help! It is much appreciated!


----------



## dionicia

You could light them up slightly, but they could bounce. My ghosts bounce which wasn't intended, but still looks cool.


----------



## Aquayne

I'm so glad that somebody got some use out of this effort. I enjoyed making it very much. The 1/2" conduit pipes are nice and springy, it keeps the line from breaking.


----------



## merc4now

*anyone have the pictures?*

I know its a old thread but it stuck with me years ago and sure enough I know have 2 ice cream motors but can't find any plastic plates for cheap (cheaper then a few pulleys from lowes). I hate going back to a old thread and pictures are gone but guess the net doesn't hold everything for every. Unless some one has a similar thread or how to they can put me too Id appreciate it!


----------



## Aquayne

I'm redoing this again. This time I'm using a bicycle wheel for the drive so I get more speed.


----------

